# Entenbesuch



## Fotomolch (21. Apr. 2017)

Gestern kam ich an den Teich und sah, dass das Wasser total trüb war, offensichtlich aufgewirbelter Mulm. Erst dachte ich, ein Tier wäre reingefallen und kam nicht wieder raus. Dann hatte ich den Waschbär im Verdacht. Als ich dann allerdings die bis aufs Rhizom abgefressene Sumpfcalla, die zerfledderten Nadelsimse und die deplazierten und umliegenden __ Zwergrohrkolben (die waren teilweise immer noch nicht angewachsen) sah, habe ich auch den Gedanken verworfen. Bei den Temperaturen gehen die bestimmt nicht in den Teich. Die __ Schnecken schienen mir auch dezimiert. Am Ufer habe ich eine kleine Feder gefunden. Also doch ein Besuch der __ Enten. Erst wollte ich abwarten, ob sie nochmal kommen, bevor ich was unternehme, habe mich aber doch für die sichere Variante entschieden, alleine schon wegen der __ Molche. Falls sie noch leben.
Google hat mir dann verschiedene Lösungen ausgespuckt. Ich habe mich erst einmal für ein schon vorhandenes Teichnetz entschieden. Sieht allerdings voll Sch.... aus. Über den Teich gespannte Schnüre wären mir lieber, aber ich frage mich, ob die so wirkungsvoll sind.
Mich würden in dem Zusammenhang eure Erfahrungen interessieren. Die Frage ist auch, ab wann ich nächstes Jahr mit dem Schutz anfange. Laut den Infos aus dem Netz ist die Entenüberfallgefahr im Mai wohl gebannt. Vielleicht habt ihr ja noch ein paar Tipps für mich.

Glaubt ihr, die Molche, die sich wegen der Kälte in der letzten Zeit nur im Loch (mit großem __ Tausendblatt) aufgehalten haben, leben noch (ich habe sie seit Tagen nicht gesehen)? Die Viecher sollen ja auch Molche fressen.


----------



## Teichfreund77 (21. Apr. 2017)

Hallo Fotomolch,
bei uns kommt immer ein Entenpärchen Anfang bis Mitte März vorbei.
Vor ca. 1 Woche kommt nur noch der Erpel, ich vermute das Sie nun schon am Brüten ist.
Der Erpel ist aber nur Vormittags und über Nacht da zum Schlafen.
Schäden am Teich/Pflanzen konnte ich nicht feststellen.
Meistens ist der Erpel dann im Mai Verschwunden.

Grüße von der Nordsee


----------



## Kathrinvdm (21. Apr. 2017)

Ist bei mir genauso.


----------



## Kreuzi (21. Apr. 2017)

Servus,

mir hat ein "Reiherschreck" sehr geholfen. 
Das ist quasi ein Rasensprenger mit Bewegungsmelder. Aber vorsicht, manchmal erschreckt er auch Menschen 

Grüße
Kreuzi


----------



## dizzzi (21. Apr. 2017)

Hat einer schon Erfahrungen mit diesem Reiherschreck bezüglich der __ Reiher gemacht? Hilft das Ding wirklich? Ich hatte gestern, als ich auf der Terasse saß, einen im Tiefflug über meinem Teich. Ist aber zum Glück weiter geflogen. Haben bisher alle gemacht, aber so tief ist noch keiner über den Teich gegleitet. Auch kommen mittlerweile die Flugratten an, und kacken alles voll.

Daher ist meine Überlegung mir so ein Reiherschreck zuzulegen.

LG

Udo


----------



## Fotomolch (21. Apr. 2017)

Danke für eure Beiträge. Das hieße also spätestens ab Mitte März sollte man Maßnahmen ergreifen. Heute morgen war alles in Ordnung. Die __ Enten hatte ich gestern am ehemaligen Schwimmbad in der Nähe gesehen, vielleicht waren sie vorher bei mir. Ich hatte echt gehofft, dieses Übel geht an mir vorüber, weil der Garten an einer für Dorfverhältnisse einigermaßen frequentierten Straße liegt. An der anderen Seite ist allerdings schon freie Wiese/Dorfende. Katzen sind auch oft im Garten, leider. Eine hat es sich schon auf dem Liegestuhl gemütlich gemacht, seit dem hänge ich die als Auflage missbrauchte Ufermatte immer über die Lehne. Aber leider stören sich die Katzen eher an den Enten als umgekehrt, was ich so gelesen habe.
Das mit dem Reiherschreck ist nicht so einfach, es fehlen Wasser- und Stromanschluss im Garten. Der Stromanschluss wäre noch zu machen, aber mit dem Wasser ist es schwierig.


----------



## Anja W. (21. Apr. 2017)

Moin zusammen,

Katzen mag ich ja eigentlich sehr, aber als ich jetzt die letzte Zeit jedes Mal, wenn ich rausgefahren bin, Überreste von erlegten Vögeln in der Nähe der Vogeltränken gefunden habe , habe ich dann doch überall Katzenschreck verteilt. Bin gespannt, ob das was bringt. 
Als ich eben von dem Reiherschreck gelesen habe, kam mir der Gedanke, ob der nicht auch gegen Katzen wirkt  Strom und Wasser wären da.....

Herzliche Grüße
Anja


----------



## Fotomolch (21. Apr. 2017)

Ich mag Katzen eigentlich auch, aber nachdem ich an der Winterfütterung die erste tote Blaumeise gefunden habe, gibt es keine Winterfütterung mehr. Die Haufen im Garten finde ich auch nicht so toll, ganz davon zu schweigen, das sie wirklich alle Tiere töten - fressen sie aber nicht mal.

Weil der Teich mit Netz gar keinen Spaß macht (man sieht nichts und Algen angeln geht auch nicht), habe ich heute Schnüre über den Teich gespannt, soll ja auch gegen __ Enten helfen. Mal sehen ob sie wieder kommen...


----------



## Anja W. (21. Apr. 2017)

Also hier zu Hause habe ich zwei Plätze zur Winterfütterung, die sehr stark besucht waren und jetzt noch eine Igelfutterstelle, in der manchmal zur Freude des Spatzenschwarms ein paar Krümel übrigbleiben. Die beiden Nachbarskatzen kommen zwar immer gucken und haben auch das Igelfutter probiert, aber ich habe noch nie gesehen, dass sie einen Vogel jagen. Das scheint sie komischerweise überhaupt nicht zu interessieren.
Für die Tränken im Wochenendhaus habe ich jetzt Kanickeldraht besorgt. Ich dachte mir, wenn ich den in einem gewissen Abstand um die Tränken mache, kann sich die blöde Katze nicht mehr anschleichen... Die Teiche sind glücklicherweise nicht das Problem. Die fallen so steil ab, dass die Vögel da selten dran gehen. Außer in der Zeit, in der die Quappen an Land gehen. Dann stehen sie Schlange... ;-)


----------



## Digicat (21. Apr. 2017)

@ Claudia: Warum hast du die Fütterung nicht mehr ? Ich habe drei im Garten und es wird noch eine vierte heuer dazu kommen. Ich spreche von Ganz-Jahresfütterungen.
 Unser Garten wird von vielen Katzen besucht. Aber mehr als zwei gleichzeitig waren noch nie da. Die gehen sich alle irgendwie aus dem Weg. Also durch die im Moment 3 Fütterungen können die Vögel ausweichen. Ich habe noch nie bei uns im Garten eine Katze mit einem Vogel gesehen.

Das Katzen überall hinschei.... kann ich auch nicht bemerken. Eventuell verwechselst du es mit Marderkot.

Was stört dich wenn eine Katze bei Euch ein Nickerchen macht ?

Wegen der __ Enten würde ich kein Netz über den Teich spannen. Die paar Pflanzen die sie eventuell ausrupfen, egal, setz ich halt neue. Leben geht vor Geld. Und wegen der __ Molche ... die sind schneller als du glaubst und verstecken sich schon rechtzeitig vor den Enten.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Wetterleuchten (22. Apr. 2017)

@ Katzen

es gibt durchaus Möglichkeiten, Vogelfutter so anzubringen, dass Vögel beim fressen einigermaßen sicher vor Katzen sind. Ich habe gute Erfahrungen mit einer Futtersäule, die an einem Fliederast hängt, der definitiv zu dünn ist, als dass eine Katze da lang klettern könnte. Eines der Körbchen für Fettknödel hängt gar unter einem Vordach über dem Platz, wo meine Tigekatze gerne in der Sonne liegt, aber hoch genug, dass sie nicht an futternde Vögel ran käme. Alle Plätze sind aber für Vögel so übersichtlich, dass keine Katze sich unbemerkt näher als zwei Meter an die Futterstellen ranschleichen könnte. Für Vögel, vor allem auch die, die ihr Futter vom Boden picken, bleibt also genügend Vorwarnzeit um rechtzeitig die Flatter zu machen. Das funktioniert, obwohl sich sowohl meine zwei Katzen, als auch diverse Nachbarkatzen im Garten rumtreiben.


----------



## Fotomolch (22. Apr. 2017)

Digicat schrieb:


> @ Claudia: Warum hast du die Fütterung nicht mehr ? Ich habe drei im Garten und es wird noch eine vierte heuer dazu kommen. Ich spreche von Ganz-Jahresfütterungen.
> Unser Garten wird von vielen Katzen besucht. Aber mehr als zwei gleichzeitig waren noch nie da. Die gehen sich alle irgendwie aus dem Weg. Also durch die im Moment 3 Fütterungen können die Vögel ausweichen. Ich habe noch nie bei uns im Garten eine Katze mit einem Vogel gesehen.
> 
> Das Katzen überall hinschei.... kann ich auch nicht bemerken. Eventuell verwechselst du es mit Marderkot.
> ...



Hallo Helmut, 
ich habe die Katze direkt neben der Fütterung lauern sehen. Es fällt ja auch immer viel auf den Boden, was dann aufgesammelt wird, das ist das Problem - und freie Fläche ist nicht. Hinter dem Haus sind noch zwei bis drei Meter Platz, da stehen noch zwei große Holunderbüsche. Ich habe mich mit anderen Leuten im Dorf über das Thema unterhalten, die haben genau das Gleiche beobachtet. Die bessere Lösung schien mir ein u. a. auch Vogelfreundlicher Garten. Ich habe die Pflanzen mit Samenständen extra über den Winter stehen lassen. Dann habe ich allerdings festgestellt, dass die meisten Samen noch an den Pflanzen waren.

Was den Kot angeht: Es roch stark nach Katze, ist nicht schön, aber nicht das Problem (nur ein Ärgernis), genauso wenig wie das Nickerchen auf dem Stuhl. Die Ufermatte hänge ich noch aus einem anderen Grund über die Lehne: sie wird nicht so schnell nass und wenn dann schneller wieder trocken. 
Ich habe mir hier einen Naturgarten angelegt (sehr klein - 100 Quadratmeter -, aber ich habe versucht, das Beste draus zu machen) mit Trockenmauer, Totholzhaufen für __ Eidechsen, Molche etc. und möchte nicht, dass die von den Katzen gefangen werden. Das höre ich leider auch immer wieder, dass die Katzen auch Eidechsen fangen.

Das Netz habe ich wie oben geschrieben schon wieder entfernt. Das gefällt mir auch nicht. Aber Enten möchte ich trotzdem nicht am Teich haben: Sie haben die __ Schnecken ordentlich dezimiert. Wenn die öfter so wüten, haben die Pflanzen gar keine Chance anzuwachsen (viele Pflanzen sind immer noch nicht richtig angewachsen). Sie sollen einige unschöne Krankheiten/__ Parasiten mitbringen und würden mit ihrem Kot wohl auch den Teich verunreinigen - auch ein Grund für mich keine Fische zu halten - der Teich ist einfach zu klein für Fische und Enten. Ich möchte auf gar keinen Fall, dass sie Fischlaich anschleppen, siehe oben...

Was die Molche betrifft - um die habe ich natürlich auch Angst. Ich habe mich aber nochmal über sie schlau gemacht, an einigen Stellen im Netz steht, sie bleiben nur zwei Wochen im Laichgewässer, dann müssten sie schon wieder abgereist sein, ich habe schon seit etlichen Tagen keine mehr gesehen, ich dachte  es liegt vielleicht an der Kälte.


----------



## Wetterleuchten (22. Apr. 2017)

Hallo Claudia,

gut, dass du das Netz wieder weggemacht hast, bald schlüpfen nämlich die ersten __ Libellen.
Grundsätzlich ist der Ansatz, einen naturnahen Garten zu haben, natürlich besser als Vögel durchzufüttern, die in ausgeräumten Landschaften und grünen Rasenwüsten keine Nahrung mehr finden.  Wobei ich naturnahen Garten und Vogelfütterung noch besser finde, sofern die Möglichkeit besteht. Ohne die Verhältnisse bei dir zu kennen, würde ich aber vermuten, dass zumindest die __ Holunder für eine hängende Winterfütterung sehr geeignet sind. Um die übrig gebliebenen Samenstände an den Stauden würde ich mir erst mal keine Gedanken machen, Vögel brauchen auch ihre Zeit, um sich an neue Futterquellen zu gewöhnen. Und als Unterschlupf für Insekten sind so über den Winter stehende Stauden allemal geeignet und was fressen dann die lieben Singvögel im Frühling? Eben, die überwinterten Insekten. Passt schon.

Wenn die Bedinungen stimmen, also genügend Verstecke und Rückzugsmöglichkeiten vorhanden sind, können Vögel und Reptilien durchaus mit der Bedrohung durch Katzen klar kommen. Die sind schon auch lernfähig. Wobei einzelne Verluste natürlich wehtun. Ich fand's auch schlimm als unsere Katze mal ein Rotkehlchen angeschleppt hat. Gemessen an den vielen Vögeln, die durch unsere Ganzjahresfütterung aber eine kleine Unterstützung erhalten und nicht von Katzen gefressen/getötet werden, würde ich sagen, es lohnt sich unterm Strich absolut. 

Zu den __ Enten fällt mir leider nichts ein, es sei denn, du wolltest dir eh einen Hund zulegen, dann wäre Entenabschreckung ein Nebeneffekt.


----------



## Fotomolch (22. Apr. 2017)

Wetterleuchten schrieb:


> Zu den __ Enten fällt mir leider nichts ein, es sei denn, du wolltest dir eh einen Hund zulegen, dann wäre Entenabschreckung ein Nebeneffekt.



Der Hund ist schon vorhanden - wegen der Naturgartenvorgabe meinerseits aber meist angeleint und weil sie das nicht mag auch eher selten im Garten. Seit dem Entenbesuch gehen wir aber morgens immer Pippi machen in den Naturgarten. Ob es allerdings hilft.
Tiffy hat eben leider auch die Angewohnheit, wenn jemand am Garten vorbei geht, wie eine Bekloppte zum Zaun zu rennen und einen Riesenspektakel zu veranstalten. Dabei leiden die Pflanzen dann doch auf Dauer, weshalb sie dort lieber angeleint ist.

Was die Vogelfütterung angeht, liest man so viele widersprüchliche Sachen. Einmal man soll entweder immer füttern oder gar nicht. Dann liest man teilweise, dass die Fütterung auf die Population keinen Einfluss hat. Was man da immer glauben soll...


----------



## Erin (22. Apr. 2017)

Meine Eltern hatten vor kurzem auch ein Entenpärchen im Teich, eine Woche lang sind sie tagsüber immer gekommen und manchmal waren es sogar 2 Erpel, die sich sich anscheinend um die Dame gebalgt haben, kaputt gemacht haben sie aber nichts. Kann wohl so oder so sein....ich würde mir deswegen keine grauen Haare wachsen lassen

Zur Vogelfütterung kann ich nichts sagen, das habe ich bisher wegen unserer Katze auch nicht gemacht, da sie leider ein sehr guter Jäger ist  Gestern hat sie auch wieder einen erwischt, leider kam ich zu spät und der Vogel war schon tot. Wenn ich sie rechtzeitig erwische, geht es idR gut, aber sie ist ja nicht immer unter Aufsicht....


----------



## Digicat (22. Apr. 2017)

Sie erwischen aber nur angeschlagene oder kranke aber auch manchmal junge Vögel.
Einen erwachsenen gesunden Vogel erwischen sie nie.

LG
Helmut


----------



## Fotomolch (22. Apr. 2017)

Die __ Molche sind noch da, zumindest zwei. Ich habe heute ein Männchen beim Anbaggern gesehen.


----------



## Fotomolch (23. Apr. 2017)

Leider waren die __ Enten heute morgen ¿ (Ironie) wieder da und haben den __ Froschbiss stark dezimiert und den __ Igelkolben weitgehend ausgerottet, obwohl der nicht mal ausgetrieben hatte. Jetzt habe ich das Netz über die Schnüre gelegt. Wenn ich da nichts unternehme habe ich bald einen Teich ohne Pflanzen. Was die __ Libellen betrifft: So dicht ist das Netz nicht am Ufer auf dem Boden, die können locker drunter durch krabbeln, ich will ja auch die __ Molche nicht einsperren. Ich hoffe ja auch, dass ich es bald wieder entfernen kann. Mein Sohn hatte die Idee, ein Radio zu installieren. Das hatten Nachbarn bei ihren Hühnern auch, wegen der Füchse, hat gut funktioniert. Das wäre vielleicht eine Idee. Probieren geht über studieren... Da sie scheinbar immer in der Dämmerung kommen, habe ich auch schon über eine Webcam nachgedacht, dann könnte ich rausgehen, wenn sie kommen. Wenn man sie ein paar mal verscheucht hat, kommen sie vielleicht nicht wieder.


----------



## pema (23. Apr. 2017)

Fotomolch schrieb:


> Jetzt habe ich das Netz über die Schnüre gelegt.


Hallo Claudia,
zum Netz:
hatte ich auch mal über dem Teich (allerdings wegen des Herbstlaubes). Genau so wie du...das überschüssige Netzmaterial zur Wurst gerollt.
Als ich von der Arbeit nach Hause kam und nachschaute, hatte sich in der Zwischenzeit eine Blaumeise in dieser Netzrolle verfangen und zu Tode gezappelt.
Das Netz wanderte sofort in die Mülltonne - auf Nimmerwiedersehen.
Wenn du dir wegen der Katzen Sorgen um die Vögel machst - dann bitte erst recht das Netz weg.

__ Enten sind in meinem Teich auch vor einigen Jahren gelandet. Sah ja ganz idyllisch aus...aber der Teich ist für solche Besuche leider zu klein. Also habe ich sie verscheucht. An nächsten Morgen waren sie wieder da...die selbe Prozedur: Händeklatschen und sich nähern. Nach dem dritten Besuch (empfangen von meinem Applaus)  haben sie ihre Bemühungen eingestellt und sich einen anderen (hoffentlich passenderen) Teich gesucht.



Fotomolch schrieb:


> Naturgartenvorgabe



Warum darf dein Hund nicht in den Garten (vom Bellen mal ganz abgesehen)? Was ist denn die "Naturgartenvorgabe"?. Hört sich so amtlich an.

Und zur Ganzjahresfütterung der Wildvögel: ja - da gibt es sehr verschiedene Einstellungen, aber: ein! naturnaher Garten ( umgeben von Monokulturen, Rasen und Thujahecken) reicht leider nicht, um eine Wildvögelpopulation zu ernähren, bzw. aufrecht zu erhalten. Ich füttere schon seit Jahren ganzjährig und ich kann sagen, dass der Futterbedarf im Frühjahr und Sommer wesentlich größer ist, als der im Herbst und Winter. Die Mengen, die jetzt 'über den Tresen gehen' sind nicht zu vergleichen mit den Wintermengen (mind. das Doppelte).
Also einer Überlegung wert.
petra


----------



## Wetterleuchten (23. Apr. 2017)

Fotomolch schrieb:


> Jetzt habe ich das Netz über die Schnüre gelegt...  So dicht ist das Netz nicht am Ufer auf dem Boden, die können locker drunter durch krabbeln,


Wenn das genauso aussieht wie auf dem Bild im ersten Beitrag, also, dass das Netz auf den Teichrandpflanzen liegt, dürften schlüpfende __ Libellen aber in erhebliche Schwierigkeiten kommen. Die setzen sich nämlich mW auf die Halme, schlüpfen aus ihrer Larvenhülle und __ fliegen davon. Die krabbeln eher nicht unter dem Rand des Netzes durch sondern fliegen dagegen, fürchte ich. Ist zwar recht kalt im Moment, aber wenn es warm wird, kann es schnell gehen mit dem Schlupf, dann können auch welche von außerhalb zufliegen. Ich hätte da zuviel Angst, dass das schiefgeht bevor die __ Enten reagiert haben und meinen Teich von ihrer Liste gestrichen haben.


----------



## Fotomolch (23. Apr. 2017)

Das mit der Naturgartenvorgabe ist wie ich es schon beschrieben habe, die Tatsache, dass Tiffy mit ihrer Rennerei (im Sprint zum Zaun) teilweise die Pflanzen kaputt macht und die Vögel verjagt, die ich gerne fotografiere. Ich möchte außerdem, dass sich die Vögel im Garten sicher fühlen. Das tun zumindest die Spatzen auch. Keine zwei Meter von mir entfernt trinken sie oder spazieren (die Bachstelzen) vorbei. Aber nur, wenn Tiffy angeleint ist.

Zum Netz: Diese Bedenken hatte ich auch, aber sowohl meine Schwiegermutter, als auch die Nachbarin machen seit Jahrzehnten Netze über die Beete und es gab nie einen solchen Vorfall. Natürlich ist es nur eine Übergangslösung.

Die __ Enten selbst habe ich noch nicht in Flagranti erwischt, also verscheuchen können. Das wird sich spätestens ändern, wenn die Webcam da ist.


----------



## Fotomolch (23. Apr. 2017)

Die Pflanzen sind nur von einer Seite etwas niedergedrückt, das sieht aktuell so aus, einmal nur die Schnüre (die nichts gebracht haben) und der heutige Status. Die Webcam kommt nächste Woche, dann kann ich neben unerwünschten Besuchern auch das sonstige Tierleben von drinnen beobachten - und nein, ich gehe nicht raus um Katzen zu verjagen.
Radio werde ich dann auch mal ausprobieren, wenn der Strom liegt.


----------



## Fotomolch (3. Mai 2017)

So mal ein kleines Update: Das Netz ist seit Samstag ab, die __ Enten waren nicht mehr da. Ich habe mich mal etwas über die Enten informiert und dabei herausgefunden, dass u.a. Rabenvögel zu den natürlichen Feinden der Enten gehören. Daraufhin habe ich einen Plastikraben hingesetzt, vielleicht hält der die Enten ab. Die Webcam liefert interessante Bilder, am Sonntag konnten wir eine Katze beobachten, die ziemlich lange getrunken hat. Eine __ Bachstelze hat im Regen gebadet und sich ausgiebig geputzt um dann noch mal ins Wasser zu steigen. Sogar die __ Molche kann man manchmal sehen. Sie sind durch die nicht mehr ganz so kalten Temperaturen auch wieder etwas aktiver. Es kommt mir so vor, als würde sich ihre Färbung wieder in Richtung Landtracht verändern. Ich habe noch drei halb aufgefressene __ Schnecken im Teich gefunden, aber die einzige dicke __ Spitzschlammschnecke lebt noch. Nach dem Entenbesuch hatte ich sie nicht mehr gesehen, ich dachte schon sie wäre tot. Leider habe ich auch herausgefunden, dass die größeren Schnecken den Molchlaich und die Larven fressen. Hoffentlich verstecken die sich gut.
Im Anhang mal ein Screenshot vom Blick der Webcam auf den Teich. Das größte Problem war, eine Wlan Verbindung zu bekommen, alles Andere war leicht einzurichten.


----------



## Christopher (4. Mai 2017)

Das Paar war bei mir im Teich zu Besuch.


----------



## Fotomolch (11. Mai 2017)

Mal ein kleines Update: Die Plastikraben helfen nicht. Am Montagabend, wir waren gerade ins Bett gegangen (und haben somit nicht mehr aufgepasst - das mit der e-mail- Benachrichtigung hatte ich immer noch nicht geschafft einzurichten) waren die __ Enten wieder da. Sie haben sich 25 min auf dem Teich vergnügt. Zum Glück lange nicht so schlimm, wie die beiden vorherigen Male. Der Teich war kaum trüb und sie haben nur ein paar Nadelsimse weiter zerfleddert und den __ Froschbiss weiter dezimiert (den habe ich jetzt nachbestellt). Das war natürlich ärgerlich, zumal wir um die Zeit normalerweise noch wach sind (zumindest mein Göttergatte). Dienstagabend kamen sie dann wieder zur gleichen Zeit. Mein Mann weckt mich mit den Worten: "Schatz, die Enten!" Wie der Blitz bin ich mit Tiffy rausgesaust. Die hat schon unterwegs gebellt, was die Enten aber nicht gestört hat. Sie sind erst weg geflogen, als sie mich sahen. Gestern habe ich endlich herausgefunden, wie ich die e-mails empfangen kann und konnte beruhigt ins Bett gehen, der Ton beim e-mail- Empfang (ein eigenes Konto natürlich) würde mich bestimmt wecken, denn die Enten waren bis kurz vor zehn (der "Entenzeit") noch nicht da gewesen. Sie kamen auch nicht mehr, dafür hatte ich Besuch von einem Waschbären. Der ist zweimal im Teich am Rand rum gelaufen und hat alles inspiziert. Fische habe ich ja zum Glück keine. Im Anhang ein paar Bilder von den Enten und dem Waschbären. Auf dem einen Bild sieht man das Wasser, nachdem die Enten abgehoben sind. Ich denke nicht, das er einen Schaden angerichtet hat, da muss ich noch nachsehen.


----------



## Anja W. (11. Mai 2017)

Hallo Claudia,

da hat sich das Ganze doch schonmal gelohnt . Welche Kamera hast Du? Mich interessiert das Email-Feature. Ich habe eine ältere Wildkamera von Aldi, die hier zu hause bei der "Igelüberwachung" auf der Terrasse auch ihren Dienst tut, aber fürs Wochenendhaus wäre der Luxus einer Mail natürlich schöner.

Herzliche Grüße
Anja


----------



## dizzzi (11. Mai 2017)

Ich stand vor zwei Tagen am Teich, als hinter meinem Rücken zwei __ Enten mich fast umgeflogen haben, um in meinem Teich zu plantschen. Die eine hat sofort geschnallt, das da einer steht, der das nicht so toll findet und ist weitergeflogen. Bei der zweiten musste ich Radau machen, das Sie der ersten hinterher fliegt.
Heute morgen wieder ein aufgeweichtes Brödchen im Teich gehabt. Höchstwahrscheinlich wieder der Rabe oder die Krähe, wie vor kurzem schon mal.


----------



## Fotomolch (11. Mai 2017)

Anja W. schrieb:


> Hallo Claudia,
> 
> da hat sich das Ganze doch schonmal gelohnt . Welche Kamera hast Du? Mich interessiert das Email-Feature. Ich habe eine ältere Wildkamera von Aldi, die hier zu hause bei der "Igelüberwachung" auf der Terrasse auch ihren Dienst tut, aber fürs Wochenendhaus wäre der Luxus einer Mail natürlich schöner.
> 
> ...



Ja, es hat sich schon deshalb gelohnt, weil es echt spannend ist, was sich in der Abwesenheit so tut im Teich. Man kann auch die __ Molche sehen. Ich denke auch, wenn sie dann mal "auswandern". Dann ist sicherlich auch eine genaue Zählung möglich. Ich habe die Instar 5907 HD. Ist nicht gerade billig, aber wer billig kauft, kauft zweimal. Ich bin mit der Kamera sehr zufrieden. Wir mussten nur noch einen Power- Line- Adapter installieren, um dort WLan zu haben. Das war das einzige Problem.

Edit: Vom Waschbärbesuch ist nichts zu sehen, nur ein abgebrochener Sumpfvergissmeinnichttrieb.

Edit 2: Hoffentlich funktioniert das auch bei Dunkelheit so gut. Tagsüber habe ich einen Test mit den Plastikraben gemacht. Ich habe sie mitten ins Wasser geschmissen. Wenn die __ Enten heute Abend nicht kommen, werde ich es mal testen.


----------



## Anja W. (11. Mai 2017)

Hmm... Netzwerk. Isch habbe da draußen gar kein Netzwerk.

http://www.seissiger-wildkamera.eu/wildkameras/42/special-cam-2g/gprs?c=7#  

Die hatte ich mir vorhin angesehen. Noch teuerer. Aber dann könnte man im Winter auch sehen, ob einer übers Grundstück schleicht .... 

Ansonsten haben wir da draußen nur einmal __ Enten gehabt. Komischerweise haben sie aber die Pflanzen in Ruhe gelassen. Für deren Dezimierung sorgen nur ab und zu die Rehe, die über den Zaun springen. Aber die dürfen das. Ich muss mal gucken gehen, aber es kann sein, dass unser Tümpel mittlerweile das einzige Wasserloch weit und breit ist. Da werde ich mit Sicherheit kein Tier verscheuchen. (Außer der Katze des Nachbarn, die meint, dort wäre ihr Vogelbuffet)

Herzliche Grüße
Anja


----------



## Fotomolch (11. Mai 2017)

Da hast du aber Glück gehabt. Was man so im Internet liest, ist es normal, dass sie die Pflanzen "zerstören", bzw. fressen. Sonst hätte ich auch nichts gegen die __ Enten.


----------



## Anja W. (11. Mai 2017)

Es ist ja auch ein Unterschied, ob es ein Gartenteich ist oder ein Naturteich an einem Haus, das nicht immer bewohnt ist. Da würde ich auch anders reagieren. Da draußen habe ich manchmal das Gefühl, es beobachtet uns das ein oder andere Augenpaar und wartet, dass wir wegfahren, um das Grundstück wieder einnehmen zu können. Die Rehe aus dem Wald gegenüber zum Beispiel.


----------



## dizzzi (14. Mai 2017)

Sonntag morgen 8:00 Uhr nehmen doch die beiden __ Enten, die mich vor 2 Tagen fast über den Haufen geflogen haben, in aller Seelenruhe ein Sonntag morgen Bad...zum Glück waren die wohl noch nicht so lange da. Nichts zerrupft.


----------



## Fotomolch (14. Mai 2017)

dizzzi schrieb:


> Sonntag morgen 8:00 Uhr nehmen doch die beiden __ Enten, die mich vor 2 Tagen fast über den Haufen geflogen haben, in aller Seelenruhe ein Sonntag morgen Bad...zum Glück waren die wohl noch nicht so lange da. Nichts zerrupft.


Glück gehabt.


----------



## Digicat (14. Mai 2017)

dizzzi schrieb:


> ( ... )
> 
> Nichts zerrupft.



Ist doch gut ... also kein Grund mehr Aggressionen zu hegen.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## dizzzi (14. Mai 2017)

Digicat schrieb:


> Ist doch gut ... also kein Grund mehr Aggressionen zu hegen.
> 
> Liebe Grüße
> Helmut


Welche Aggressionen?
Ich glaube eh nicht, dass die __ Enten auf die Idee kommen in meiner kleinen Pfütze eine Familie zu gründen.
Hier ganz in der Nähe hat ein Golfverein 2 schöne große Pfützen.

Kölle Alaaf


----------

